# Most Expensive Arrows



## whchunter (Sep 11, 2013)

Who's shooting the most expensive arrows?  After checking the cost of some new broadheads at about $17 each, I got to wondering just how much I had in my arrows.  I try to go inexpensive but have about $28 per arrow.

Nock = $8.91
Shaft = $11.59
Broadhead = $6.95

I now wish I had't added it up as now I am hesitant to pull the trigger.............

So who's shooting the most expensive arrow and paying for it out of your own pocket? 

Next question ... how many arrows have you lost in one season?


----------



## Corey J (Sep 11, 2013)

Nockturnal nock-$9.00
Easton bloodline arrow-$11.00
Rage Hypodermic-$15.00

=$35.00 arrow. 
Now when I shoot a titanium rage Broadhead, that bumps it up to a $40.00 arrow.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nocturnal=$8
FMJ=$13
Bipolar=$16

$37 total for a shot at a deer.

Have 6 ready to go. 3 with bipolar 3 with Razor tricks. I would imagine a Solid or a silver flame what greatly increase price with Broadheads.  As far as lost I've had two broken after the deer carried them off and ran into trees with them. But I will keep paying and playing for deer being found and equipment that works for me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 12, 2013)

Easton acc pro hunter= 13.75
Qad exodous = 13.33
Nocturnal knock = 9 
Total = 36.08 of priceless adrenaline enriched fun thwack baby


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 12, 2013)

Easton acc pro hunter= 13.75
Qad exodous = 13.33
Nocturnal knock = 9 
Total = 36.08 of priceless adrenaline enriched fun thwack baby


----------



## silentsteps (Sep 12, 2013)

$9.00 nocturnal
$13.33 Rage two blade
$10.50 Maxima Mayems

Little expensive but a deadly trio


----------



## BigCats (Sep 12, 2013)

Im guessing38 to 40 thats a pile drive ,nocturnal bipolar ,redone flechings to a 3 deg helical,had arrow cut. Got 6 ready to go 3 with bipolar3 with grizz tricks.


----------



## denbow (Sep 12, 2013)

$ 14.16    Maxima Red
$ 13.33    G5-T3
$   7.99    Lumenocks
$ 35.48    Total


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 12, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Nocturnal=$8
> FMJ=$13
> Bipolar=$16
> 
> ...


Just curious here. If my math is correct that would put you paying 48 for the bi polars and 156 for the fmj. From searching around seems you might have over payed by alot.. Where did you buy them at those prices need to avoid those places myself ..


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 12, 2013)

denbow said:


> $ 14.16    Maxima Red
> $ 13.33    G5-T3
> $   7.99    Lumenocks
> $ 35.48    Total



same here


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmm...seems like my $13 combo is too cheap to kill deer.

Easton ST Axis--used with fletching/wraps @ $85 for 16.
Slick Tricks -- unopened off of AT for $25 per 3 pack.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 12, 2013)

Not me:

about $7.25 per arrow

GT Warrior Shaft: $3.50
Feathers (self serve) .50
Magnus 1 Broadhead (already been shot at least 35 times) and threaded adaptor $3.25


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a dozen 3 years ago @ 89.00 ICS camo hunters ea= 7.41
Reg nocks 12 for 8.00                                                                =  .66
G5 Strikers 39.95                                                                      =13.31
                                                                                               ea=21.38


----------



## whchunter (Sep 12, 2013)

*Pay & Pray*

I used to pray that my shot was good. Now I also pray I get my arrow back intact...............


----------



## Jed Johnson (Sep 12, 2013)

CX pile driver extreme $8
Refletched blazers dump the nrg2 cost of vanes eh??
Grim reapers "real cheap" thanks to them awesome folks


----------



## bigblocktransam (Sep 12, 2013)

If I have an arrow I killed a deer with already does that mean its now half price?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like my arrow prices are too low!


----------



## maximusmagee (Sep 13, 2013)

5.99 GT Expedition Hunter w/ a muzzy mx3 on top.  
le cheap.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Black Eagle arrow - $10
Nockturnal nock - $9 
Bi-polar broadhead - $13.35
Blazer vanes - $5 

total=$37.35


----------



## whchunter (Sep 15, 2013)

*win*

I guess Bamaboy wins........


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2013)

DCA Hunter arrow- $4.83
Nocturnal nock- $9
Rage 2 blade- $13.33

Soo, 27-28 bucks an arrow.


----------

